# Finding Arrow Heads



## Jason C (Sep 25, 2020)

I know this is a long shot , but I have never found any arrow heads out and about, would love to find at least one. Is there anywhere close to the Athens and surrounding county's, I might have a chance? Not trying to take anybodys spot, just be cool to find one.. Thanks PM me


----------



## Navigator0321 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lake Oconee, sand bars and islands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2020)

Anywhere in Georgia, Alabama, and Florida has points and artifacts. The best advice I can give you is everywhere you can see dirt, look. If the dirt has been disturbed, look even closer. High spots close to a water source are also good places to look. 

Be aware of all laws in each state before you start. Good luck.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 25, 2020)

Jason C said:


> I know this is a long shot , but I have never found any arrow heads out and about, would love to find at least one. Is there anywhere close to the Athens and surrounding county's, I might have a chance? Not trying to take anybodys spot, just be cool to find one.. Thanks PM me



Ripped and bedded clearcut after a good rain.  With permission of course.


----------



## Jason C (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2020)

I have some luck finding artifacts on level ridge tops over looking bottoms. Guessing early man could work his craft and also keep a lookout.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve found them in towns. Found one where they dug a spot in the dirt at a convent store to put a air tank and vacuume system on concrete. They hadn’t hauled the dirt off yet. Construction sites where digging. I’ve found them in friends yards. ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2020)

We had to spread a dump truck load of dirt in a yard with shovels because it had grass already growing on it. It rained that night and the next day I found 7 points laying out there where we threw that sand. I`d love to know where that dirt came from.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 28, 2020)

One of the biggest and nicest collections I've ever seen came from Macon, in the city. A friend of mine and his Daddy would look at any construction site where there was freshly stirred dirt. I'm talking points,scrapers,pipe bowls,drills,knives, pottery shards,and a tiny doll. This was an everyday working man and his son walking bent over when they could.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 28, 2020)

fishfryer said:


> One of the biggest and nicest collections I've ever seen came from Macon, in the city. A friend of mine and his Daddy would look at any construction site where there was freshly stirred dirt. I'm talking points,scrapers,pipe bowls,drills,knives, pottery shards,and a tiny doll. This was an everyday working man and his son walking bent over when they could.


My Dad did the same thing. He found a lot of cool stuff. Shoe boxes of stuff all from within the City limits or very close.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2020)

They put a new cut thru road at this place once. On every hilltop u could see the old fire pits. And flint everywhere. They didn’t like me kicking dirt there.
Heard one them found some nice points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> They put a new cut thru road at this place once. On every hilltop u could see the old fire pits. And flint everywhere. They didn’t like me kicking dirt there.
> Heard one them found some nice points.




I`d love to plow up the Albany Fairgrounds and that grass parking lot that goes with it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d love to plow up the Albany Fairgrounds and that grass parking lot that goes with it.


I’m game. Loading the tractor now. ???

We will wear them green safety vest and put out cones.


----------



## creekrunner (Sep 29, 2020)

I found one in the rock pile at the peanut processing plant in Donaldsonville where they shake out the rocks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 29, 2020)

I found one at the farm that was lying on top of the pinestraw under a stand of pine trees.  A deer had kicked it out of  afresh scrape nearby.  LOL


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 29, 2020)

I remember hearing about one time DNR lowered Lake Blackshear to try and destroy trash fish. That would have been '59 or '69 seems like,could be wrong. In any event the drawdown exposed a lot of river flooded area,and lots,of artifacts,as in croaker sacks and buckets full. I wasn't there but remember the story. Perhaps someone will remember exactly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2020)

fishfryer said:


> I remember hearing about one time DNR lowered Lake Blackshear to try and destroy trash fish. That would have been '59 or '69 seems like,could be wrong. In any event the drawdown exposed a lot of river flooded area,and lots,of artifacts,as in croaker sacks and buckets full. I wasn't there but remember the story. Perhaps someone will remember exactly.




After the 94 Flood, both Blackshear and Lake Chehaw in Albany dropped water levels back into the original channel. There were a tremendous amount of artifacts found in both places while the water levels were down. Thousands of them, from all time periods. Many were museum quality too.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 29, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> After the 94 Flood, both Blackshear and Lake Chehaw in Albany dropped water levels back into the original channel. There were a tremendous amount of artifacts found in both places while the water levels were down. Thousands of them, from all time periods. Many were museum quality too.


Yes Sir,I remember that flood and of hearing about relics found then. There is also another story of when I was a kid about an attempt by Game and Fish trying to control rough fish by draining the lake. A short search on google showed nothing,but it's a memory in the past that I have. Since you and I are younguns we need an old man to chime in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2020)

The 94 flood. I shot hogs in our yard in Quincy Fla. the woods was underwater.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2020)

How time flys.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 29, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> How time flys.


A low pressure area camped out over the state and rained every day,all day,for at least two weeks.


----------



## mamatried (Sep 29, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d love to plow up the Albany Fairgrounds and that grass parking lot that goes with it.



Or Albany State and the Civic Center


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2020)

mamatried said:


> Or Albany State and the Civic Center




That was a the site a long established Creek town. The Oxford Site is less than a mile upriver on the east bank. This was a monster of a stone quarry and knapping site. I was lucky enough to get to go in there a couple of times. The stone and debitage was purely unbelievable. I`ve never seen anything like that in my life.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Sep 29, 2020)

There are some places on NF land I know in the mountains that would blow peoples mind if a fire and a good solid rain went through. As in points in every single hog rooting and turkey scratching. 

Nearly 0 turkeys left up there but the pigs show you a lot of neat stuff


----------



## Redbow (Sep 30, 2020)

Shallow creek beds are good places to find points. Of course after a rain is a good time to hunt any disturbed ground. A friend of mine has a farm here he has found over 2 hundred points on his property alone...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 30, 2020)

Redbow said:


> Shallow creek beds are good places to find points. Of course after a rain is a good time to hunt any disturbed ground. A friend of mine has a farm here he has found over 2 hundred points on his property alone...



I talked to a guy the other day that said he finds a lot and pottery shards on a shallow creek bed/sandbars after heavy rains. He basically goes back to the same spots every month or two.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 30, 2020)

No, it's not legal to hunt on government owned land, including _state parks_, _national_ parks, _national_ monuments, Corp of Engineer reservoirs, _National Forests_, or Bureau of Land Management land. It's a misdemeanor ticket for even picking up an _arrowhead_ off the ground in any of these places.

That being said and as mentioned the shore line of lake Oconee or any land along the Oconee River. The Oconee and the Ocmulgee Rivers both had major towns and settlements of a lot of various tribes.

The only one I've ever found was near Albany, Ga. I've seen a lot that came from Wheeler and Telfair County along the Ocmulgee.

Maybe google Indian settlements near Athens, Ga. You might have to go South for better luck.

Not related to finding arrow heads but walk around Skull Shoals on the Oconee River, an abandoned mill. To get there head south on Georgia Highway 15, out of Watkinsville. In about 12 miles, after you cross the Oconee River, look for Macedonia Road off to the left. Turn here. In two miles you’ll see Forest Service Road 1234 on your left. Turn here and stay straight for about three miles. This road will take you directly to the gravel parking lot at Scull Shoals.

Only mentioning Skull Shoals as an example of where Indians lived or hunted. Look, just don't pick them up. People have lived at this site off and on for at least 8000 years and probably longer.
Maybe some other shoals along the river.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 1, 2020)

I've had a lot of people over the years ask me how I find so many artifacts and why there are so many artifacts to find. My answers are very simple. I'm looking all the time no matter where I am. I found a point yesterday doing a survey at a marina at Lake Lanier. The point was right next to a cement path and I'd say no less than 20 people walked by it yesterday before I picked it up. I've found artifacts in some very unusual places over the years. 2nd there are so many artifacts because there weren't any grocery stores, if they didn't collect it or kill it they didn't eat. I have a feeling that if the Native Americans had the slightest chance to harvest an animal they took a shot. I sure would if it meant eating or not eating.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 1, 2020)

I have property in Grady county and have tried to find out what native people may have been in the area, hoping I might luck up and find some artifacts. I can’t really find any info and so far, no artifacts. Big Tired Creek borders my property so it seems that would be a good place to find things. I get to pick up a bit of trash when the creek floods, but that’s not what I’m looking for.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 1, 2020)

I have only ever found them on sandbars. One particular sandbar, actually. There's multiple sandbars in the immediate vicinity, but this one in particular has had all of them. It's on property I grew up on in Cobb, on Allatoona Creek. It's very near the park on Stilesboro, I bet if you kicked around the quartz bars and creek banks at that park, you'd find stuff. Not just Native American stuff, but really old settler stuff too. And civil war stuff.

Update- Its called Price Park.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2020)

I have only found one point in my life in a creek bed. I have, however, found probably thousands of them in plowed fields, gardens, construction sites, and dirt farm roads.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2020)

Baroque Brass said:


> I have property in Grady county and have tried to find out what native people may have been in the area, hoping I might luck up and find some artifacts. I can’t really find any info and so far, no artifacts. Big Tired Creek borders my property so it seems that would be a good place to find things. I get to pick up a bit of trash when the creek floods, but that’s not what I’m looking for.




Right off hand and recalling from memory, Lower Creeks and Apalachees were in the area. As far as point types, they`ve been found from the Paleo Period all the way through and up to Spanish contact have been found in Grady County. It`s an artifact rich area.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 1, 2020)

I had an equipment operator that I would have do work for me years ago. He told me crazy artifact stories about finding all kinds of stuff when he was doing the groundwork for Mall of Georgia. 

I haven't found anything,  but I think my home sits on an ideal location


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 1, 2020)

Nic,
 My grandmother used to live within walking distance of lake hiwassee in N.C.

When the water is down to winter pool. I can take you to a flat that is / was covered in debitage. Its all quartz. I spent hours looking and picking. Never found a single point.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Right off hand and recalling from memory, Lower Creeks and Apalachees were in the area. As far as point types, they`ve been found from the Paleo Period all the way through and up to Spanish contact have been found in Grady County. It`s an artifact rich area.


Thanks Nick, that encouraging. The soil is sandy and there’s always some erosion after a rain. I’ll keep looking, maybe one day I’ll find something. I’ve never found a complete arrowhead, only a few pieces. I found those when I lived in middle Georgia.


----------

